# Java Applet - Online Experiment - Teilnehmer gesucht



## Guest (13. Dez 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Im Rahmen des Psychologiestudiums an der TU-Chemnitz muss ich im 3. Semester ein Experiment durchführen. Dieses habe ich online gestellt und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr daran teilnehmt.
Es wird maximal 5 Minuten eurer Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

Ich habe es mit Java programmiert, benötigt wird jedoch mindestens die JVM 1.4 und ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr teilnehmt, damit ich sehen kann, ob alles funktioniert.


http://www.tu-chemnitz.de/~pfra/expra


Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Icewind (13. Dez 2004)

hm mach mal mit  is das so eine psychoanalyse oder wie?? naja werds schon sehen


----------



## 8ull23y3 (13. Dez 2004)

werd auch mal mitmachen  :lol:


----------



## Guest (13. Dez 2004)

Nein, ist keine Psychoanalyse, sondern es geht um die Suche von Worten in einem Suchfeld, wobei Reaktionszeiten gemessen werden.

Übrigens Icewind und 8ull23y3 -> Es freut mich, dass ihr mitmacht


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Dez 2004)

Ich hab auch mitgemacht.


----------



## Guest (13. Dez 2004)

auch besten danke an dich, Illuvatar!  8)  8)


----------



## Wildcard (13. Dez 2004)

hab auch mitgemacht.
War aber schlecht


----------



## Grizzly (14. Dez 2004)

Für die Wissenschaft: Ich hab' auch mitgemacht.


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Dez 2004)

ist das ein Experiment mit einem unsichtbaren Fenster??

der Startbutton funzt mit 1.4.3 unter Linux weder mit Firefox, Konqueror noch Netscape


----------



## hodka (14. Dez 2004)

Hallo Leute,

als ich bin von eurer Hilfe begeistert und habe mich daher gleich mal bei dem Forum hier registriert!   


@Bleiglanz: Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Eigentlich sollte das Fenster sichtbar sein. Ich habe das Applet aber noch nicht unter Linux getestet. Habe also keine Ahnung, warum dort eine Art "unsichtbares Fenster" erscheinen sollte! Hat eventuell jemand von euch eine Ahnung, warum das so ist, oder ähnliches Problem schon einmal gehabt?????


----------



## abollm (14. Dez 2004)

hodka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> @Bleiglanz: ... Hat eventuell jemand von euch eine Ahnung, warum das so ist, oder ähnliches Problem schon einmal gehabt?????



Dazu kann ich direkt keinen Hinweis geben, allerdings musste ich meinen Firefox-Prozess unter W2K Prof. nach Durchführen des Tests "abschießen". Zwischenzeitlich war die Auslastung des Prozessors reichlich, da der Prozessorlüfter angesprungen war und danach ständig lief.

Außerdem noch folgender kleiner programmtechnischer Hinweis, der aber evtl. (d.h. bei Berücksichtigung gewisser Annahmen über das eigentliche Testziel) nicht so leicht zu lösen ist:

Ich bin einmal gleich nach dem Erscheinen der Buchstabenseite aus Versehen auf die Leertaste gekommen und konnte mir deshalb den Namen logischerweise nicht merken. Nur als Anregung: Vielleicht sollte man eine Art "Fehler-Option" für derartige Fälle einbauen, denn so kann man es ermöglichen den Versuch als Fehlversuch zu kennzeichnen und in diesem Fall einen weiteren Versuch zulassen.

Außerdem zum Thema "unsichtbares Fenster" noch folgender Hinweis: Wenn ich an einer bestimmten Stelle im Applet nach Start des Buttons in Windows-Systemen den Prozess (oder Task) wechsele und anschließend wieder zum Applet zurückkehre, wird kein Refresh durchgeführt. Das führt dann (u.U.) dazu, dass der ursprüngliche Text nicht mehr vollstsändig sichtbar ist. So etwas ist schlecht.


----------



## Spacerat (8. Mrz 2005)

Ja ja... Applets, Applet-Parameter, Linux und Linux-Server...

Überprüfe mal eindringlichst die Groß- und Kleinschreibung beim nachladen irgendwelcher Ressourcen (z.B. Bildnamen usw.).

cu

P.S.: Für 'ne Teilnahme hab' ich den Thread wohl zu spät entdeckt.


----------

